# Problem with Myst III: Exile.



## HickoryHaven (Jan 26, 2006)

I know this is an old game but maybe someone out there can help me.

I loaded the game on my computer and played it back in 2003. I did not finish the game but have several saved games which I would like to finish. However, when I try to run the game it first says:

Your computer's hardware cannot support Direct 3D acceleration in the resolution and color depth that Myst III Exile requires. Please select software rendering.

I change to software rendering and then get this message: 

Your computer's cannot support the software renderer in the resolution and color depth that Myst III: Exile requires.

The only thing that has changed since I played the game before is the addition of additional memory and a 17" monitor (a75s on SiS 530)

My computer meets all the listed requirements for the game.:4-dontkno 

Hickory Haven


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Recent drivers? Also check your motherboard drivers to make sure they're current.


----------



## HickoryHaven (Jan 26, 2006)

The drivers I have are the same ones that were in the computer when the game woud play with no problems. Would deleting the game and reloading it be worth trying?

Thanks HickoryHaven


----------



## HickoryHaven (Jan 26, 2006)

I found and installed the driver(s) for the new (to me) monitor. No change, still gives the same error messages.

HickoryHaven


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try changing the resolution down to 800x600 or even 640x480. I haven't played Myst for a while, but I think it only runs in 256 colors.


----------



## HickoryHaven (Jan 26, 2006)

I tried 256 colors, 640 x 480, 800x600, and the next size up. I still get the same error messages.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab and make sure Direct3D Acceleration is enabled, then run the 2 tests to see if it's working.
Have you installed the latest *DirectX*?


----------



## HickoryHaven (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to dxdiag and all three modes are listed as unavailable. I ran the first test but the second one is grayed out and will not run. I have reloaded the DirextX 8.1 and down loaded and installed the display driver not sure if it was any different than the one I had. The only other thing that is different from when the game would run is the added memory. originally it was 64,32,32 now it is 128, 64, 32. I also went into the initial setup screens but can't find any way to turn 3D on.

HickoryHaven


----------

